# Favorite 2014 Jacket



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

looking for a new jacket and want some opinions


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Buy mine. 2013 version, but brand new and excellent jacket at a steal...


----------



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Buy mine. 2013 version, but brand new and excellent jacket at a steal...


that is a pretty dope jacket but i need more of a shell


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Reptars69ing said:


> that is a pretty dope jacket but i need more of a shell


It *is* a shell...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of last years Saga Anomie


----------



## matt_radical (Aug 22, 2013)

i'm stoked on getting a second thirtytwo venice jacket. think i'm gonna get it in burgundy this year. 8k/8k waterproofing, super light, great on warm park days


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

686 Smarty Truckee. 
Totally in love with the design and color(Army). Way too expensive to afford right now(350!!) but I'm guessing within a year I could pick one up cheap/used. That's pretty much me though, I'm always wearing the outerwear I liked of 1-2 seasons ago because its the only way I can afford to get them lol.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Perfect thread! I am looking for a new jacket so cant wait to see what you guys post.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Check out this Amazon.com: Grenade Men's Astro Jacket: Clothing coolest jacket I've seen. Its just a shell though so its not for me otherwise I would be all over it, cheap too.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Check out this Amazon.com: Grenade Men's Astro Jacket: Clothing coolest jacket I've seen. Its just a shell though so its not for me otherwise I would be all over it, cheap too.


Grenade gear = utter garbage.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Grenade gear = utter garbage.


That's a bummer because that jacket looks so sick. I had some grenade gloves that were very well made


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Going to get this one. Analog Shoreditch


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Grenade gear = utter garbage.


I always see stuff like this posted here about Grenade. I have no experience with their stuff. What makes it garbage, other than the way it looks?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I always see stuff like this posted here about Grenade. I have no experience with their stuff. What makes it garbage, other than the way it looks?


Looks are a matter of taste - some like the Grenade style, so do not. Bigger problem is that most of their stuff is cheaply made and tends to fall apart quickly. The gear is also not smartly designed (pockets often do not make sense, etc.).
Finally, many people have an issue with the brand - it was originally set up by Danny Kass and his brother Matt. Then there was a fairly acrimonious split-up that created a lot of bad blood. The perception these days is basically that Grenade is just trying to make a quick buck of people who do not know any better.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

More days than not, this was my "jacket" of choice...










Wore it way more times than my new black 686 Command. In fact, I don't even think I wore my jacket in feb, mar, or apr.


----------



## MegatonMike (Sep 11, 2013)

wasn't it soaking wet at the end of the day??? There is no way i could wear a hoodie.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

if your willing to get over the price (and hell it is well worth the price). consider last years volcom mark landvik 3L jacket. its the best jacket ive ever owned. ok maybe not the best. 2nd only to the patagonia pow slayer. but that this is like professionally expensive.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone know of any good dryride hoodies? I have enough jackets but I kinda want a good hoodie to wear on warmer days.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MegatonMike said:


> wasn't it soaking wet at the end of the day??? There is no way i could wear a hoodie.


Not usually, we don't really get pow, and when we do, is tracked out early. I stand when I strap in, so n not much chance of really even getting snow on it. 



DCsnow said:


> if your willing to get over the price (and hell it is well worth the price). consider last years volcom mark landvik 3L jacket. its the best jacket ive ever owned. ok maybe not the best. 2nd only to the patagonia pow slayer. but that this is like professionally expensive.


Thanks for the tip... given your history of advice, I will be avoiding this one.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly cant say enough good about Homeschool Snowboarding stuff....their new jackets look pretty boss too. Best shell(s) i've ever owned


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

miplatt88 said:


> Anyone know of any good dryride hoodies? I have enough jackets but I kinda want a good hoodie to wear on warmer days.


Last season I searched high and low for an extremely light hoodie to wear on spring days. I found that a lot of hoodies are much heavier than you expect, and that a good soft shell with VENTS is much better. I did pick up last years DC Cooper however.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Looks are a matter of taste - some like the Grenade style, so do not. Bigger problem is that most of their stuff is cheaply made and tends to fall apart quickly. The gear is also not smartly designed (pockets often do not make sense, etc.).
> Finally, many people have an issue with the brand - it was originally set up by Danny Kass and his brother Matt. Then there was a fairly acrimonious split-up that created a lot of bad blood. The perception these days is basically that Grenade is just trying to make a quick buck of people who do not know any better.


Concur.
I bought a Grenade Predator jacket at the end of last season on a clear out (thankfully!), just because I loved the colours.
While it looks great with the red pants I'm pairing it with, I am not impressed with the quality of build. I haven't even worn it riding yet and I expect it to fall apart within one season.
Aaaaaaaannndd, it only has the two outer slash pockets!:WTF:


----------



## BlueOtter10 (Sep 21, 2013)

firlefranz said:


> Going to get this one. Analog Shoreditch



That's a seriously steezy one, thinking about getting it too now. Found a review by Benson from Tactics Boardshop on youtube that anyone interested can take a look at: Analog Shoreditch Jacket Review - Tactics.com - YouTube 

The Oakley Cottage Jacket also looks awesome but more expensive. Here's the link to a review video on youtube for anyone interested: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIuF6zUFOyo


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Any impressions on this jacket? (Volcom Puff Puff Down Jacket)










Looks sick, and the specs are right, but I just wanna make sure. I was thinking of getting a DC Servo, but I heard they had some quality issues.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Aflimacon said:


> Any impressions on this jacket? (Volcom Puff Puff Down Jacket)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volcom has been doing quality for years, DC is pretending.

U make the call.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Check out this Amazon.com: Grenade Men's Astro Jacket: Clothing coolest jacket I've seen. Its just a shell though so its not for me otherwise I would be all over it, cheap too.


fuck grenade, they suck! bought them for the first time last year and product didn't even last 5 days on the slopes.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Dekker said:


> 686 Smarty Truckee.
> Totally in love with the design and color(Army). Way too expensive to afford right now(350!!) but I'm guessing within a year I could pick one up cheap/used. That's pretty much me though, I'm always wearing the outerwear I liked of 1-2 seasons ago because its the only way I can afford to get them lol.


same here love that design.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton ak 3l hover, combine with hover pants and you're covered for many years.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

just picked up a thirtytwo sonora, so far so good. pretty light and comfortable for a shell.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not 2014 but I picked it up for this upcoming season at a sale for $170.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Tried this one at the local dealer today damn I liked the way this fits. And imagine this with just a pair of black pants.. That would be rad I think..

Special Blend Shank Jacket ved Blue Tomato Online Shop


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> It's not 2014 but I picked it up for this upcoming season at a sale for $170.


I got the same one at the end of last season for I think 250 or something, I only rode with it once and I'll tell you the thing is the bombbbbbb.. The zipper whistle is fun as hell too on the chairlift lol.

The only thing I need is to get new pants because I got fat and my old ones don't fit anymore.. Thinkin about going Red of Grey not sure yet :icon_scratch:


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

firlefranz said:


> Going to get this one. Analog Shoreditch


Did you get this yet? I just ordered mine today and am waiting for it to ship in the mail. Was wondering how you like it and how it fits?


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive just recently bought a new jacket!
Sweet Protection Duke Midnight Blue


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Goretex on the membrane


----------



## mintberrycrunch (Dec 31, 2013)

Nerozor said:


> Ive just recently bought a new jacket!
> Sweet Protection Duke Midnight Blue


duuuuuude that blue is sick. I'm a blackout guy. bindings, board, boots, jacket, pants, all black. that blue though is super sick.

I just got the 686 Mannual Legacy jacket in Herringbone black denim. Pretty slick for only 180 bucks. but yeah. loving that blue.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

In Europe we have a NEVICA brand, which has good engineering, 10k/10k water/breathability, lots of pockets OK desing and damng good pricing, especially on sale. Got this for 80$










brother got this last year in spring for 50$, same 10k/10k specs + you can remove lining for warm days


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Tech Nine Work Jacket
Not the best at 10k waterproof and breathability...but love the style, fit, and features.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

30k/20k Lib Tech Brainstorm. $105










This one is great, but I've only need to wear it twice so far...

Most days I wear this:


----------



## mintberrycrunch (Dec 31, 2013)

can we briefly talk about how sick the new adidas line is? i just bought a 686 jacket that i thought i was really happy with then i learned of adidas dropping some stuff. native snowboard brand loyalty aside. i personally think this thing is sick...


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> 30k/20k Lib Tech Brainstorm. $105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the Brainstorm in yellow for a little more than that over the off season. I haven't owned any 3L Gore pro stuff but this jacket is bomb. Apparently it's actually a laminate like Gore or Hyvent or the like, and not a DWR. This means it'll last a long time and it's very well made. It's too bad it looks like they stopped making it. Like most shells my only complaint is the lack of pockets. I don't think I'll ever get wet and it breathes so well compared to my old jacket I never get sweaty. Very soft and comfy feeling with the stretch material. 

Enjoy!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> In Europe we have a NEVICA brand, which has good engineering, 10k/10k water/breathability, lots of pockets OK desing and damng good pricing, especially on sale. Got this for 80$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like early '90s skier wear.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Looks like d-bag wear.


Fixed it for ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I wore some day glow Nevica back in the '80s.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Looks like early '90s skier wear.


Europe. 'nuff said.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Liked the look of the of this so picked it up at the weekend.


Flip Flop Snowboard Jacket | Burton Snowboards






























Dunno why it has that restricted crap, ordered it online and it came the next day 


Still loving this from earlier in the year. Special blend 10k/10k reduced from £170 to £39 new... best snowboard bargain I ever got....


----------



## Walnut (Jan 6, 2014)

Not sure if this brand is controversial on this forum, baing a newcomer and all, but i've used this for two seasons and think it absolutely kills it in both sloppy weather and frosty powder. Beta AR Jacket / Men's / Jackets
It's all about combining a badass shell with layers of whatever lycra, spandex, merino whool or polyester you want. :yahoo:

i'm wearing an LA clippers jersey with my black shell to spice things up


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Just picked up this bad boy 15k/10k (686 Smarty echo) from whiskeymilita.com for $90. It's funny that dogfunk and backcountry are still selling it for $280.


----------



## Wombat401 (Jan 9, 2014)

Volcom Atlantic Pacific jacket. Also lovin' the Ini Cooperative Checkmate jacket in black but it doesn't have a great storage pocket for my music/phone like Volcom offers. Music is key.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Just picked up this bad boy 15k/10k (686 Smarty echo) from whiskeymilita.com for $90. It's funny that dogfunk and backcountry are still selling it for $280.


Did you buy it in an uncommon size like XS or XXL from Whiskey? This has happened to me a few times with Whiskey. I find something I like but only fits giants or tiny people, I look on dogfunk and my size is 5X the cost. :icon_scratch:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Did you buy it in an uncommon size like XS or XXL from Whiskey? This has happened to me a few times with Whiskey. I find something I like but only fits giants or tiny people, I look on dogfunk and my size is 5X the cost. :icon_scratch:


No, I picked up a large. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the Analog Greed jacket. The black and denim finish look sick IMO.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

been really digging holden lately..
Holden Varsity








and I love my Burton jacket, cant remember the name though









Also, for 17.97 at Walmart, this def does the trick. Fully lined.


----------



## EvilWilberforce (May 31, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Europe. 'nuff said.


You missed the [wanker] [/wanker] tags.


----------



## itsaaronxd (Jan 20, 2014)

how do people wear hoodies? don't they get soaked and heavy? ...


I just realized that none of the jackets mentioned have gore-tex .. is gore-tex overhyped/ overrated?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

itsaaronxd said:


> how do people wear hoodies? don't they get soaked and heavy? ...
> 
> 
> I just realized that none of the jackets mentioned have gore-tex .. is gore-tex overhyped/ overrated?


My neff is bonded fleece, so no. My other ones can, but we don't get enough pow for faceshots, so I dot really get snow on them. :dunno:


----------



## lirong (Mar 10, 2011)

DIESEL said:


> I got the same one at the end of last season for I think 250 or something, I only rode with it once and I'll tell you the thing is the bombbbbbb.. The zipper whistle is fun as hell too on the chairlift lol.
> 
> The only thing I need is to get new pants because I got fat and my old ones don't fit anymore.. Thinkin about going Red of Grey not sure yet :icon_scratch:


What is the name of this jacket?


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> It's not 2014 but I picked it up for this upcoming season at a sale for $170.


Did you get that at Loon? Saw it on sale there the other day.


----------

